# Remote Zugriffsprogramm das ohne X läuft

## tuxbox

Hallo

Ich suche grade eine VNC Software, um von meinem Laptop (Windows/Linux) auf Meinen Deslter läuftop PC (Linux) Remote zuzugreifen ohne das dort der X-Server gestartet ist.

Gibt es sowas? Ich habe bisher nur was gefunden wenn der X Server läuft, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe

----------

## TheCurse

Hmm, ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe.

Willst du jetzt eine console haben, und meinst das mit "ohne das dort der X-Server gestartet ist", dann nimm ssh.

Wenn du jetzt meinst, dass nicht der X-Server, welcher auf dem Rechner gestartet ist (oder eben auch nicht) genommen wird, sondern ein virtueller aufgemacht wird kannste z.B. tightvnc nehmen, das greift nicht direkt auf einen laufenden X-Server zu und braucht auch keinen gestarteten.

Ich hoffe, ich hab da jetzt nix falsch verstanden und war halbwegs hilfreich.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## tuxbox

Denke du hast es ganz richtig verstanden, auf dem rechner den ich fernsteuern will, soll kein X gestartet sein, ich will es dann wenn ich es brauche erst starten.

OK dann versuche ich es mal mit ssl

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn du nx nimmst muss auf dem Server kein X laufen aber imho installiert sein. Mit nem ssh X Tunnel braucht der Server nichtmal X haben. Für so einen Tunnel brauchst du allerdings dann nen X Server beim Client, sprich auch in deinem Windows.

----------

## tuxbox

Hm... was nun

Ich will nen Rechner auf dem Gentoo läuft Remote Steuern, von einem Windows/Linux Rechner will aber quasi den X Server selber Starten

----------

## ro

ssh mit X-Forwarding.

für linux: eh klar wies funktioniert,

für windows: http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/  -> cd einlegen und fertig

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *ro wrote:*   

> für windows: http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/  -> cd einlegen und fertig

 

naja die scheinen da ja "nur" cygwin zu benutzen, also die livecd ist wohl nicht noetig, man kann ja einfach cygwin auf dem windows rechner installieren.

----------

## moe

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mit nem ssh X Tunnel braucht der Server nichtmal X haben.

  Sicher? Ich meine er müsste zumindestens die X11-Libs haben, es sei denn das Programm, was dann der ssh auf dem Server gestartet, und auf dem Client angezeigt wird, hat X11 statisch gelinkt.

Das Thema gabs übrigens vor kurzem schonmal hier.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich würde sagen nx ist die schönste Lösung dafür. 

Allerdings hatte ich mit dem Windows-Client Probleme, der hat mir immer ein schwarzes Bild präsentiert.

----------

## prior_philip

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also ich würde sagen nx ist die schönste Lösung dafür. 
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich mit dem Windows-Client Probleme, der hat mir immer ein schwarzes Bild präsentiert.

 

Wow, super!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

